# My Mary River hatchlings arrived today! (Picture)



## mrdestiny (Feb 8, 2007)

This afternoon I picked up my two cute little Mary River hatchlings. They are from Craig and Gabrielle's first Mary River clutch, and as you know many of their fellow hatchlings will be released into the wild, Australia's first endangered, privately bred hatchlings to be released into the wild!
Hopefully these two will turn out to be one male, one female.
The picture is on the ramp of their 4 foot tank before they headed for the water. The whiteout on one of them is so I can tell them apart.
Thanks Craig and Gabrielle and AFTCRA!


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 8, 2007)

they are gorgeous. lucky bugger 
mel


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 8, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> This afternoon I picked up my two cute little Mary River hatchlings. They are from Craig and Gabrielle's first Mary River clutch, and as you know many of their fellow hatchlings will be released into the wild, Australia's first endangered, privately bred hatchlings to be released into the wild!
> Hopefully these two will turn out to be one male, one female.
> The picture is on the ramp of their 4 foot tank before they headed for the water. The whiteout on one of them is so I can tell them apart.
> Thanks Craig and Gabrielle and AFTCRA!



Hey Allan,

Glad you're happy with them! Thanks for the Photo! They really are an awesome monotypic species! One of the most intelligent turtle species in Australia!

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 8, 2007)

Good stuff Allan, they look great.

Craig and Gab sure are great people.

cheers and thanks for sharing


----------



## cris (Feb 8, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> One of the most intelligent turtle species in Australia!
> 
> Cheers,
> Craig



Can you elaborate on that please Craig?


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 8, 2007)

are those the turtles that can breathe through their bums


----------



## Strange1 (Feb 8, 2007)

All our Turtles can breathe through their bums.
The Fitzroy river turtle however is especially good at it


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 9, 2007)

Strange1 said:


> All our Turtles can breathe through their bums.
> The Fitzroy river turtle however is especially good at it



fitzroy turtle = mary river turtle yes?


----------



## cris (Feb 9, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> fitzroy turtle = mary river turtle yes?



no, they are a different genus but i they are similar in that they dont breathe air much and are very hard to see/find in the wild since they are so shy and spend alot of time under water breathing through their cloaca.

This might be a dumb question, but what makes them a differant genus from each other?


----------



## warren63 (Feb 9, 2007)

They are excellent, then again any turtle is terrific. Its amazing these are the first captive bred turtles and you have a piece of history. Congrats out to Craig on a fantastic job.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 9, 2007)

Awwwwww they are soooo cute!


----------

